# New military construction announced for Halifax



## cupper (7 Aug 2013)

*Ottawa to build new Halifax armoury*

No plans to tear down existing, historic site near Commons

http://thechronicleherald.ca/metro/1146474-ottawa-to-build-new-halifax-armoury



> OTTAWA — The Defence Department is building a new armoury in Halifax, but anyone worried about the fate of the historic existing armoury overlooking the Commons can breathe a sigh of relief.
> 
> The government has put out a tender looking for a company to design and build a new armoury at Willow Park, part of CFB Halifax off Windsor Street in the north end.
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael OLeary (8 Aug 2013)

Maybe they should start by dusting off the armouries plan developed by the RCN in the 2000-2003 period. That plan fell through after they found that they had made two poor assumptions; one that the Army would chip in $26 million, and that Parks Canada would take the historic properties they wanted to replace (the Armouries and RA Park) off their hands.


----------



## McG (7 Apr 2014)

So, who is to move into the Maj. Robert Campbell Risley Armoury when it is built?


> *Ottawa announces start of construction for 2 Halifax military projects*
> Global News
> 07 April 2014
> 
> ...


http://globalnews.ca/news/1254877/ottawa-announces-start-of-construction-for-2-halifax-military-projects/


----------



## blackberet17 (7 Apr 2014)

$65 million makes for one helluva facility...

Oh, wait. My bad. Government spending. Forgot.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Apr 2014)

Maybe for 36 CER and the Halifax Rifles?

Considering the current armoury houses: The Princess Louise Fusiliers, 36 Signals Regiment, 33 Medical Platoon and CFB Halifax Supply Detachment

Nevermind, seems the meat heads err... MP's are moving there....


----------



## Blatchman (7 Apr 2014)

More info found at this link; http://news.gc.ca/web/article-en.do;jsessionid=5217d82ea3ee1be322d7239844c8424691f7bf867254d0721f83bd0c2b45c40e.e34Rc3iMbx8Oai0Tbx0SaxqNb3j0?mthd=index&crtr.page=1&nid=836129

And see the image of the Jr's Mess and Quarters


----------



## ModlrMike (7 Apr 2014)

Looks a lot like the Kingsmill building at Venture.


----------



## Tibbson (7 Apr 2014)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Maybe for 36 CER and the Halifax Rifles?
> 
> Considering the current armoury houses: The Princess Louise Fusiliers, 36 Signals Regiment, 33 Medical Platoon and CFB Halifax Supply Detachment
> 
> Nevermind, seems the meat heads err... MP's are moving there....



It was my understanding that more then 3 MP Regt HQ would be moving in seeing as though they fit into a strip mall location now.  Somehow they got the naming rights at least.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Apr 2014)

Schindler's Lift said:
			
		

> It was my understanding that more then 3 MP Regt HQ would be moving in seeing as though they fit into a strip mall location now.  Somehow they got the naming rights at least.



The new 2 581 m2 Major Robert Campbell Risley Armoury will house 3 Military Police Unit Headquarters and 30 Military Police Company.
The new armoury is named in memory of Major Robert Campbell Risley. Major Risley, a native of Sydney, Nova Scotia, was the first Commanding Officer of 5 Provost Company in 1947. This unit eventually became the modern-day 3 Military Police Regiment.


----------



## Stoker (7 Apr 2014)

About time the old facilities need to be torn down. I see a new Seamanship Division complex is being built as well.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Apr 2014)

So that means A-Block is gonna be torn down?


----------



## Stoker (7 Apr 2014)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> So that means A-Block is gonna be torn down?



Looks that way, the new complex will be housing the mess, bring the galleys together, barbershop and a retail store. I heard the new sea div may go into the footprint of the drill hall.


----------



## kratz (7 Apr 2014)

Both projects have been discussed for the past four years. Sadly, I'm not in anymore to see the end result.


----------



## blackberet17 (9 Apr 2014)

Hal Rif got their new armoury a couple years ago, no?

36 Sigs Rgt is down to what might amount to a skeleton crew at the old Halifax Armouries...nice old building, but holy hannah, I'm just waiting for it to crumble like my basement wall last weekend...


----------



## 1tech (18 Apr 2014)

The best part is we don't have $$$$ to put fuel in the ships, but let's built something new!! 
The hospital may also be affected, CSE/MSE might take part of that building!
But wait, what about parking????


----------



## FSTO (18 Apr 2014)

1tech said:
			
		

> The best part is we don't have $$$$ to put fuel in the ships, but let's built something new!!
> The hospital may also be affected, CSE/MSE might take part of that building!
> But wait, what about parking????



It is always easier to build buildings. 
But Atlantic Block, the Drill Shed and Sea Div are all long past their best before dates and need their replacement.


----------



## Occam (19 Apr 2014)

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> Looks that way, the new complex will be housing the mess, bring the galleys together, barbershop and a retail store.



Am I to understand that the Fleet Club will be going in there too?  The press release refers to "dining, galley and mess hall" - but "A Galley" has traditionally referred to both the kitchen and the dining facilities.


----------



## FSTO (19 Apr 2014)

Occam said:
			
		

> Am I to understand that the Fleet Club will be going in there too?  The press release refers to "dining, galley and mess hall" - but "A Galley" has traditionally referred to both the kitchen and the dining facilities.



Yes, it will be similar to Juno Towers. And it is being built on the current Fleet Club site.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Apr 2014)

Despite cuts to budgets, infrastructure still needs to be maintained and/or replaced.  Having spent a fair amount of time in and around the Dockyard, Stad, etc I have to say despite the looming budget cuts, this is likely spending that will pay off for years to come in terms of newer facilities and better QOL.  Anyone who's graced A Block or Wellington House knows they are pretty depressing to stay in for any amount of time.

I'd hazard a guess even if they weren't built this FY, the operating (fuel, etc) budget for the east coast would remain the same.

The Halifax Armouries is a Heritage building.


----------



## Occam (19 Apr 2014)

FSTO said:
			
		

> Yes, it will be similar to Juno Towers. And it is being built on the current Fleet Club site.



Thanks.  I guess I have a few mixed feelings on that.  It's nice to see A Block finally being replaced after 60+ years, it was long past its best before date.  The Fleet Club was a nice facility with a large room that handled 500+, a beautiful deck with a view of Dartmouth, beach volleyball court and horseshoe pits, and lots of pool tables.  I hope the new facility isn't a step backwards.  The Fleet Club was one of the very few messes in Canada that enjoyed a pretty good level of financial success, mostly because of the many facets of the facility.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Apr 2014)

I was there to watch Canada win men's hockey gold against the US, Olympics '02.  Good party before, during and after.

Hopefully the improvement will be the same that it was when Juno Tower replaced the Dolphin room, although the new C & Ps didn't have the same 'feel', despite being newer etc.


----------

